# IVR - Investigator Resources



## System (27 March 2011)

Investigator Resources Limited (IVR) was formerly known as Southern Uranium Limited (SNU).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the SNU thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6045

http://www.investigatorresources.com.au


----------



## hangseng (27 July 2011)

Now on my watchlist.

Hinted to me as a watch a few weeks ago but I never acted on it. Now i see a bit of interest and then today a downer.

Anyone have a view? I am now looking a lot closer at what may be going on, if anything.

Tech/a if reading this I would be interested in your TA view. I held off when it was sitting at 5 as I thought it may fall further, however the reverse occurred.


----------



## hangseng (4 August 2011)

Where is this little silver and gold baby taking me?????

So far just to the top of the tipping comp...for now.

Time for a little HS DD to occur....


----------



## tech/a (4 August 2011)

hangseng said:


> Now on my watchlist.
> 
> Hinted to me as a watch a few weeks ago but I never acted on it. Now i see a bit of interest and then today a downer.
> 
> ...




Sorry H/S didnt see this until today.
It has my interest as well (After you pointed it out and Ive had a look at the chart).
Ill do some analysis tonight.
18th and 21st /7 were to signals but all too late.!! 

Ill send you a private mail. But post chart here.


----------



## hangseng (4 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> Sorry H/S didnt see this until today.
> It has my interest as well (After you pointed it out and Ive had a look at the chart).
> Ill do some analysis tonight.
> 18th and 21st /7 were to signals but all too late.!!
> ...




Cheers tech

Yes too late for now, but is it "too late"? With what I am now finding out, and still looking, this has my interest.

Chances of a pullback? I waited for this before as you now know, but it simply flew the opposite direction...such is my TA value. Maybe GG jumped on and pushed it up


----------



## hangseng (4 August 2011)

Ok first glance this is seemingly and excellent silver story unfolding with gold and possibly Fe. Silver assays due in Aug 2011.


Immediate to watch out for though.


Have just had a private placement at 5.1c
Are planning a further cap raising to fund expansion plans

The sceptic in me is going to hold me back for now. Is this going up recently on positive fundamentals and *real demand*? Or is it a pump in readiness for the CR, or even for the last CR private placement that will simply dump back into the buy line.

Seen a few PnD on the back of these so just a little wary now. However the story looks to be good that is unfolding.

The TA will be interesting.


----------



## tech/a (4 August 2011)

I see this as pretty low risk Technically and have a small position at .078c
I have a loading up conditional buy in the wings with a stop at today's low on both trades.
For me it either goes or I go!

Charts should tell the story

Click to expand


----------



## hangseng (5 August 2011)

Thanks for that tech.

I have never really thought of using "zones" like this. I have used them for trading within a zone with reasonable success , but never additionally as support/resistance. Good information regarding the zone widths/lengths, simple but makes sense. More for this old brain to digest.

I am still a little concerned that this may be a pump in readiness for the next CR. That said it also has my attention for the silver aspect, a precious metal that looks like having a run into the stratosphere fundamentally on the back of gold, the Us and courtesy of the Euro.

However I have it firmly on my watchlist for now and will use this as TA experiment/knowledge for me as well. 

With yet another dark day in the markets, the "dark side" calls....


----------



## theartglasshouse (2 September 2011)

Someone put a rocket under this one today! Glad I bought in a couple of weeks ago  Lets hope it still has a little more fire in it...


----------



## theartglasshouse (27 October 2011)

Pump and dump happening me thinks with the new shares coming onboard...looks like a NAV raising


----------



## junhan (13 January 2012)

cup and handle spotted

and almost breaking 52week high

lets see where its gna go from here


----------



## greggles (22 January 2018)

Investigator Resources finally seeing some gains this morning after announcing the verification of cobalt and the discovery of rare earth element (REE) mineralisation at the 19th century Cartarpo copper-cobalt mine within the Company’s new tenement EL 5999.

Not much else to go on at the moment but the IVR share price is up 18.42% to 2.2c this morning.


----------



## explod (31 July 2019)

Well there is certainly a bit of movement at the station with IVR, they have acquired more dirt too and both the Aussie gold and silver price are on the rise. 

It reached 40 cents as gold peaked around 2012 and is setting itself again in my humble view.  Current short term action:-


----------



## greggles (8 August 2019)

Breakout today for Investigator Resources. A nice finish at its high for the day yesterday and a gap up today.

Volume showed a noticeable increase on Monday and has continued to be higher than average since.

In July OZ Minerals committed to spend up to $10 million on exploration at the company's Maslins IOCG Project to earn up to a 70% interest. The earn-in requires OZ Minerals Limited to commit to a $1.4 million minimum expenditure on the Project area over the next 12 months.

Things are starting to look up for IVR and it appears that punters are seeing value here and are jumping on board.

IVR currently up 22.7% to 2.7c.


----------



## barney (8 August 2019)

explod said:


> is setting itself again in my humble view.  Current short term action:-




I missed your call Explod …. but it was a top call


----------



## myrtie100 (23 August 2019)




----------



## barney (26 August 2019)

Onward and Upward it seems (DNH unfortunately)


----------



## barney (29 August 2019)

Trading halt ... Cap Raise. To be announced before Open on Monday 2nd Sep.


----------



## explod (30 September 2019)

My selection of IVR for October is purely on my personal sentiment.  Though dropping the small rise in volume says to me that something is in the pipeline. 

Unfortunately my computer is at the repair shop so cannot put up a recent chart.  However will certainly go further on that when I can.

The prescious metals, particularly silver have taken a recent smack down. Again on my feeling towards current market action silver will be heading back up which will effect IVR as well.


----------



## aus_trader (30 May 2020)

I have chosen this little Silver play as the June stock tipping pick. It is one of the higher grade deposits in Australia and highly leveraged to the Silver price which is running hot at the moment:






My thought process: I was tossing between my two favourite pure play Silver juniors SVL and IVR. SVL has run with the fast run up in Silver price, while IVR has gone the other way. There is a lot of catching up to do, so chose IVR when you need biggest bang for your buck in a shorter period, like during a 1 month competition.


----------



## explod (30 May 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I have chosen this little Silver play as the June stock tipping pick. It is one of the higher grade deposits in Australia and highly leveraged to the Silver price which is running hot at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 103941
> 
> ...




Good pick, had been eying it myself with the drop in the gold silver ratio finally starting to drop and with both on the rise. We'll  see.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 August 2020)

_Investogator's Paris silver project, Australia's highest grade silver project, is located 60km northwest of the town of Kimba in pastoral country on the Eyre Peninsula. Investigator has a resource of 9.3 million tonnes at an average 139 grams per tonne of silver and 0.6% lead for a contained 42 million ounces of silver and 55,000t of lead. The indicated component stands at 4.3Mt at 163g/t silver and 0.6% for a contained 23Moz of silver and 26,000t of lead._

_The silver cut off grade is 50g/t. Investigator has said the silver grade emphasises the "high-grade and quality ounces of Paris compared with Australian peer silver deposits"._

_Last week, the company raised $8 million through a share placement with its largest shareholder, London based Merian Gold and Silver Fund, taking half of the total. Once the second tranche of shares are issued, Merian will hold around 15% of the stock._

_Investigator said recent appreciation in the silver price saw significant demand from existing shareholders and institutional investors. A number of new institutions have now joined the Investigator register. The new shares were issued a $0.03 per share_


----------



## aus_trader (5 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Investogator's Paris silver project, Australia's highest grade silver project, is located 60km northwest of the town of Kimba in pastoral country on the Eyre Peninsula. Investigator has a resource of 9.3 million tonnes at an average 139 grams per tonne of silver and 0.6% lead for a contained 42 million ounces of silver and 55,000t of lead. The indicated component stands at 4.3Mt at 163g/t silver and 0.6% for a contained 23Moz of silver and 26,000t of lead._
> 
> _The silver cut off grade is 50g/t. Investigator has said the silver grade emphasises the "high-grade and quality ounces of Paris compared with Australian peer silver deposits"._
> 
> ...




Should've picked this for the monthly competition... 






I picked it a couple of months ago, oh my market timing...


----------



## greggles (6 November 2020)

The first nine holes of the 20,500m infill drilling campaign at the Paris Silver Project have been received by the company and have returned some good high grade intercepts.






Lots of holes left to report, so the news flow should be good for IVR between now and the end of January. Only nine out of 276 holes reported so far. 13,941m completed out of 20,500m total.

IVR share price up another 14% to 5.7c today. Hopefully more gains on the way as assay results are announced.


----------



## peter2 (6 November 2020)

That news created a gap up on the open and it triggered buy conditional buy order. I hope you're right @greggles onward and upward please.


----------



## greggles (10 November 2020)

peter2 said:


> That news created a gap up on the open and it triggered buy conditional buy order. I hope you're right @greggles onward and upward please.




IVR got as high as 6.6c yesterday before profit takers took control and pushed the share price down to a low of 5.8c today. It finished the day at 6.1c, so it was fighting back at the close.

I'm still bullish on IVR and think that unless we see significant falls on global markets or a negative announcement, it will probably bounce back from here.

News is going to be the driver for IVR in the short term, so I'll be watching closely.


----------



## peter2 (12 November 2020)

Demand for IVR has returned. Price looking likely to break-out > 0.066 very soon.


----------



## peter2 (25 November 2020)

*IVR* did BO above 0.066 but not for long. The selloff in precious metals crimped this rally. 
*IVR* has reported more good drilling results as it explores it's silver resource. 

It appears to me that price is strong in this PM selloff. If PM's rally again then *IVR* is sure to get back above the R level of 0.066.






I'm considering this for a medium term position and  may buy half soon and the other half on the BO>0.066.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2021)

and another beneficiary of Silver


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2021)

This is pretty high grade silver.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2021)

kennas said:


> This is pretty high grade silver.




And the SP went nowhere... So, maybe it's crap grade silver? Maybe silver just isn't as sexy as gold.

They've been pretty slow in converting the inferred JORC of 42 Moz to indicated. Three years of infill drilling. Huh? Maybe they just like drilling. 

Maybe it's slow because Kevin Bloody Wilson is on the board.

PFS due June.


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2021)

Their last ann on 10 May was extremely underwhelming compared to the above, but the chart is looking pretty good. Still keeps on going up. Probably hitting some resistance here at 0.105. 

'Investigator Resources'. Possibly one of the worst company names on the ASX. (Where's a throw up emoji, Joe?)


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2021)

Nice breakout.


----------



## peter2 (23 July 2021)

If this was a TA meeting (Traders Anon) I'd have to admit that I'm holding on to a DOG. It was such a cute, well behaved puppy that I fell in love with it. Now this puppy has turned into a DOG and it's making a mess of my trade stats. 

My last trade in *IVR* was  winner thanks to the BO shown by _*kennas*_ in the prior post. Then I bought on support, which is another way of saying I bought when price was going down. Well, guess what. Price continued to go down and I haven't sold it. Arrgh!. 

The reason why I loved this stock was that there was a great correlation between *IVR* and the price of silver. Every time silver rallied, *IVR* would go up more. When silver went down, *IVR* went down only a little. This beautiful relationship fractured almost immediately after I bought my last parcel. I know the day it all fell apart and I did not sell (stupido). I can show you this day on the chart. 

The top pane shows the relative strength comparison between *IVR* and the silver US-ETF - *SLV*. So much green on the weekly chart, wasn't it beautiful! *IVR* was going up faster than the price of silver and the XAO (not shown). Then a few days after I bought, news was released, "_Updated Resource for the Paris Silver Project_".  I liked it, but the market didn't. *IVR *had a huge down day. Rats have been leaving the *IVR* ship in droves and I haven't sold.






Silver has been acting a lot weaker than gold lately. I'm hoping that this turns around soon.
I know, it's my fault for not selling when price hit my SL.


----------



## aus_trader (24 July 2021)

Happens to all of us and I had a few poodles, pugs and terriers that should have been ousted some time back.

Removed most just before this month, call it tax selling or whatever.

Got a soft spot for this little shmoogle and Silver stocks in general but it all depends on how much pain we could tolerate and for how long...


----------



## aus_trader (29 July 2021)

IVR is up today...






Also Quarterly announcement is out today...


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> If this was a TA meeting (Traders Anon) I'd have to admit that I'm holding on to a DOG. It was such a cute, well behaved puppy that I fell in love with it. Now this puppy has turned into a DOG and it's making a mess of my trade stats.
> 
> My last trade in *IVR* was  winner thanks to the BO shown by _*kennas*_ in the prior post. Then I bought on support, which is another way of saying I bought when price was going down. Well, guess what. Price continued to go down and I haven't sold it. Arrgh!.




This certainly went WOOF after seeming to break up quite nicely. 10-10.5 looked like it was going to hold as well. Other than the updated MRE on 28 Jun not sure what could have triggered all that. I don't think silver tanked.   

This updated MRE puts about $1.3b in the ground + the lead.


----------



## aus_trader (29 July 2021)

For some reason this one went down more than the other Silver junior stocks in the ASX, so as @kennas said, not sure what triggered the savage selloff.

But Silver did slide...




and bouncing back today


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

_Barry FitzGerald  -  Garimpeiro _; 12 stocks in 12 different commodities to stuff in the Xmas stocking ... The focus has been finding those with leverage to exploration success and/or enhanced development prospects because of some of spectacular commodity price gains in 2021, and what 2022 [may have] in store.



> SILVER : _Trading at 6.4c for a market cap of $85m. Investigator is all dressed up and ready to go at its Paris silver project in South Australia._





> _It is a 55m ounce deposit, given the project all the leverage that could be expected to silver’s robust outlook thanks to solar panels and EVs adding to the demand outlook. Should silver break out in 2022 as some suspect, Investigator will pull the trigger on a development_


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Barry FitzGerald  -  Garimpeiro _; 12 stocks in 12 different commodities to stuff in the Xmas stocking ... The focus has been finding those with leverage to exploration success and/or enhanced development prospects because of some of spectacular commodity price gains in 2021, and what 2022 [may have] in store.




Looks like it will be heavily leveraged to rising POS. If Ag does run, following POG breakout, you'd expect this to be one of the major beneficiaries for the anaemic silver sector on the ASX. Steps to mining seem drawn out to me. Maybe not rushing due to POS. They're only planning to mine half the contained silver in the PFS for some reason. Perhaps the other half could become UG if POS goes up to $X... 

Current MC around $100m with an NPV of $200m on the project.


----------



## noirua (31 December 2021)

Investigator Resources - Home
					






					investres.com.au
				




Investigator Resources (IVR) - PFS Shows 53Moz of Silver at A$17​Dec 16, 2021


----------



## peter2 (31 January 2022)

My selection for the Feb22 monthly comp. 

*IVR* pretty much follows the price of silver. Currently silver is down (along with gold). Chart wise *IVR* doesn't look promising. Price is at support and due for a bounce as is silver.


----------



## peter2 (3 May 2022)

I agree that silver has hit a low, whether it's the bottom, I'm not so sure. My preferred silver speculative stock on the ASX is *IVR*. 
Price is close to a quadruple bottom in a similar manner as the *SLV* chart.







Purely speculative at this stage. My support lines are always drawn "dashed" not solid as a visual reminder that they "leak".


----------



## signalFollower (15 June 2022)

just here to follow along, I am a fan of the future outlook of Silver


----------



## Telamelo (23 December 2022)

I've been accumulating some IVR (biggest silver deposit in Oz)... noting recent placement done & dusted @ 0.042c (plenty of drilling & exploration scheduled in 2023) dyor


----------



## Telamelo (6 January 2023)

Telamelo said:


> I've been accumulating some IVR (biggest silver deposit in Oz)... noting recent placement done & dusted @ 0.042c (plenty of drilling & exploration scheduled in 2023) dyor
> 
> View attachment 150845











						IVR.AX - Investigator Resources
					

Investigator Resources, Reuters Ric: IVR.AX, ASX , Signal Update, Market Outlook, Last Pattern, Pattern Chart, Pattern Description, 6, 12, 24 month Stock Rating, Signal History and Performance




					www.aussiebulls.com


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2023)

Telamelo said:


> IVR.AX - Investigator Resources
> 
> 
> Investigator Resources, Reuters Ric: IVR.AX, ASX , Signal Update, Market Outlook, Last Pattern, Pattern Chart, Pattern Description, 6, 12, 24 month Stock Rating, Signal History and Performance
> ...




Probably important to add their disclaimer as well. Not sure how they get away with posting buy/sell recommendations.

Disclaimers:

Americanbulls.com LLC is not registered as an investment adviser with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission. Rather, Americanbulls.com LLC relies upon the “publisher’s exclusion” from the definition of investment adviser as provided under Section 202(a)(11) of the Investment Advisers Act of 1940 and corresponding state securities laws. As such, Americanbulls.com LLC does not offer or provide personalized investment advice. This site and all others owned and operated by Americanbulls.com LLC are bona fide publications of general and regular circulation offering impersonal investment-related advice to member and /or prospective members.

Aussiebulls.com is an independent website. Americanbulls.com LLC does not receive compensation by any direct or indirect means from the stocks, securities and other institutions or any underwriters or dealers associated with the broader national or international forex, commodity and stock markets.

Therefore, Aussiebulls.com and Americanbulls.com LLC is exempt from the definition of “investment adviser” as provided under Section 202(a) (11) of the Investment Advisers Act of 1940 and corresponding state securities laws, and hence registration as such is not required. We are not a registered broker-dealer. Material provided by Americanbulls.com LLC is for informational purposes only, and that no mention of a particular security in any of our materials constitutes a recommendation to buy, sell, or hold that or any other security, or that any particular security, portfolio of securities, transaction or investment strategy is suitable for any specific person.


----------



## Telamelo (6 January 2023)

Sean K said:


> Probably important to add their disclaimer as well. Not sure how they get away with posting buy/sell recommendations.
> 
> Disclaimers:
> 
> ...



Yeah good/valid point @Sean K thanks for clarification/stating that etc. but for daily trading ideas I find it quite useful/reliable must say (saves me from having to do/run scans etc. lol time saver for sure) - Each to their own of course as to what works best.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2023)

Without the appropriate Disclaimer, posting Buy or Sell recommendations from websites like Aussiebulls.com is unlicensed financial advice and not permitted. Anyone who posts information from third party websites that may contain financial advice must also post the relevant parts of the Disclaimer from that website.

It is important that nobody here be misled by information contained on third party websites.


----------



## noirua (Saturday at 2:30 AM)

Website: https://investres.com.au/
Paris Silver Project - https://investres.com.au/projects/paris-silver-project/
Greater Peter Lumbo Tenement - https://investres.com.au/projects/greater-peterlumbo-tenement/
Stuart Shelf in the Gawler Craton - https://investres.com.au/projects/stuart-shelf/
Uno Morgan, Eyre Penisular - https://investres.com.au/projects/uno-morgans/
Curnamona Province - https://investres.com.au/projects/curnamona/
Tasmania, White Spur - https://investres.com.au/projects/tasmania/
Fowler Domain - https://investres.com.au/projects/fowler-domain/

Live Long Term Charts: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^IVR&p=5&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EIVR&p=9&t=1


----------



## Telamelo (Saturday at 9:51 AM)

Silver gained +2.37% overnight


----------



## Sean K (Saturday at 9:54 AM)

What's the excitement about IVR?

Is it the Paris Project? The 'highest grade undeveloped silver project in Australia'?

But, 53m ounces of silver is only the equivalent of about 660K ounces of gold isn't it?

53m*$23/$1850.

Maybe my AuEq calc is wrong?


----------

